# Betta Swimming Funny



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I have a male CT that I've had for 6 months or so, Tonight I came home and he is swimming kind of lopsided. It's not very noticeable, but It looks like he is having to work extra hard at keeping his balance.

The only two things I've noticed that may be different about him are:
1) He looks a little bloated around the mid section, I say bloated because it wasn't like that last night
2) One of his ventral fins looks like he is not moving it. (I may be imagining this though because he's swimming lopsided).

He is still flaring and everything, although he is tilted slightly when he flares too.


Please let me know what you think it may be. I've had one with Swimbladder before and this doesn't look like that to me.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

what size tank, whats the ph, what the nitrate lvl, whats the ammonia lvl


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Could be constipated. Try feeding him the inside of a slightly cooked green pea or fasting a day or two.


----------

